# fairley new salt tank



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

in the last three months i have added live rock and lots of things are growing including a few aptaisia slowly taking care of that but my real problem is my tank parameters check out perfect but i can not keep a fish alive in there i have hermit & an arrow crabs snails .... today i pulled out 2 clowns one had a large gel sack around it the other did not...?


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

HI,

Exactly how old is your tank? If parameters are good, you may have not tested for nitrite or ammonia and sometimes they can be hiding under otherwise perfect conditions. I can't think of anything else other than the fish were already sick or didn't get along with each other. I have had the latter problem a few times.

AquaAddict


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

what are your levels at? sounds like nitrite or ammonia to me, are you using RO water or?


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

every time i get new fish i check and the pet store checks my levels and no problems, i get my water from the water place at Harris road 2 bucks 5 gallons.....the part that is funny to me why are the so called sensitive fish the shrimp and crabs not dieing ? i am going to wait a while now till i buy more i am doing a huge change anyways...... new tank waiting to get it drilled uv sterilizer and a 55 gallon sump in my basement i plumbed it this weekend cant wait...... i wonder if the water from the water place is no good?....


----------



## timv (Dec 17, 2010)

and thank you for the reply...


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you acclimating them with a drip? How's the salinity level?


----------

